# Is 26.6 a common seatpost size? I can't find many options on Ebay for my Paramount



## giverpig (Dec 20, 2004)

THe original Ritchey post is so scratched it's hard to read whether or not it is a 26.6 or a 26.8, but I think that 26.6 is more likely. The problem is that I can't find many options on ebay for a new one. Is this a fairly uncommon size or something??


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a mid 70's Nishiki that won't take a 26.8 post. Kinda slowed down my parts-bin fixie project...


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Check here*

http://www.bikepro.com/products/seatposts/seatposttables.html


----------



## farley325 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Control Tech, Thomson, U.S.E.*



giverpig said:


> THe original Ritchey post is so scratched it's hard to read whether or not it is a 26.6 or a 26.8, but I think that 26.6 is more likely. The problem is that I can't find many options on ebay for a new one. Is this a fairly uncommon size or something??


My Burley mountain tandem runs 26.6 seatposts. I opted for a control tech on ebay for only $5. As far as contemporary manufacturers, I know Thomson offers 26.6 or you can get a U.S.E. 25.0 and run a shim. Definetly check Control Tech posts on Ebay. Also there is a NOS XT post on there right now.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

i tink suntour also made a 26.6 or was that 26.4? fits some of those old specialized.

yep, also look for a 25.4 or 25.x and use a shim.



giverpig said:


> THe original Ritchey post is so scratched it's hard to read whether or not it is a 26.6 or a 26.8, but I think that 26.6 is more likely. The problem is that I can't find many options on ebay for a new one. Is this a fairly uncommon size or something??


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

giverpig said:


> THe original Ritchey post is so scratched it's hard to read whether or not it is a 26.6 or a 26.8, but I think that 26.6 is more likely. The problem is that I can't find many options on ebay for a new one. Is this a fairly uncommon size or something??


What every happened to going down to your local bike shop? I bet if you took your frame, they would even help you make sure the size is right for your frame.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ssmike said:


> What every happened to going down to your local bike shop? I bet if you took your frame, they would even help you make sure the size is right for your frame.


Unfortunately few bike shops stock anything that does not fit a bike that they currently sell. Since no AL bike will take a 26.6mm post, good luck finding one at a shop. While it's nice that they offer to order everything that I ask for, it almost always takes longer and costs more than if I ordered it myself off the 'net.

Strong made a nice 26.6 post too. I have one stuck in a Paramount frame that I'm currently selling on eBay.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Exactly*



ssmike said:


> What every happened to going down to your local bike shop? I bet if you took your frame, they would even help you make sure the size is right for your frame.


Any established shop has tons of oddball stuff laying around. Things like the seatpost you're seeking can usually be had for free, or close to it, since as Laffeaux pointed out it won't fit anything currently made.

I have a few local shops that have boxes and boxes of old spares that they let me dig through and take things out of. A complete brakeset or a pieced together set of shifters will cost me a few bucks but fasteners, washers, hardware is usually on the house.


----------



## giverpig (Dec 20, 2004)

*Thanks for the replies so far!!*

I will check with my shop, but I can usually get things cheaper and easier on ebay. (E.g., I bought a CK headset for my heckler for about $120.00 CAN, the price at my LBS was $235.00 plus 15% tax). I don't have money to burn on blind loyalty. Plus, I prefer to do things as independently as possible. And, the owner of the best local shop is a dick, so I don't really go there unless I have to. Anyways, with regards to the seatpost, it looks like I'll just have to look carefully for an old one. The current Ritchey Post will work for now, but it doesn't look pretty after being in the frame for 14 years.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*i'm going to have to agree*



laffeaux said:


> Unfortunately few bike shops stock anything that does not fit a bike that they currently sell. Since no AL bike will take a 26.6mm post, good luck finding one at a shop. While it's nice that they offer to order everything that I ask for, it almost always takes longer and costs more than if I ordered it myself off the 'net.
> 
> Strong made a nice 26.6 post too. I have one stuck in a Paramount frame that I'm currently selling on eBay.


with Laffeaux here. Most LBS that i have delt with tend to charge 2-3 times more than finding one online or ebay. They also tend to be biased and try to push the brands they sell and trash the brands you mention your looking for. Then they give that your on your own look if you dare mention shopping elsewere for a better price or more options.

Why is that?


----------



## ray (Dec 28, 2004)

kalloy makes a 26.6 seatpost forunder20$.I just got one last week from BeyondOutside Inc. from San Diego


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Nashbar has the size you're looking for.*

I'm running 26.2,26.4 and 26.6 on some of my bikes and I bought the posts from Nashbar for around $16.All anodized black of course but good light posts.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its not too odd a size, my catamount frame and my titan are both 26.6 and I found posts for each from one of my distributors easily enough.


----------



## beaker (Aug 8, 2004)

*bmx posts*



giverpig said:


> THe original Ritchey post is so scratched it's hard to read whether or not it is a 26.6 or a 26.8, but I think that 26.6 is more likely. The problem is that I can't find many options on ebay for a new one. Is this a fairly uncommon size or something??


If ebay is your main route, try looking in amongst the bmx parts, that's where I found mine. Some modern bmx bikes are using that size, so the posts can still be found more commonly than on mtb and roadies.
As a matter of fact...
ebay 26.6 post 
no connection to seller, there are a few more out there now (search for 26.6), this was just the cheapest.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Or this Black XT post would look nice:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=58101&item=7144285519&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

(no relation to the seller)


----------

